# 1333 or 1600 ram for my Macbook Pro?



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

I'm looking to replace one of my 2GB sticks of RAM with a 4GB stick in my Macbook Pro. It's a mid 2007 model. I have found two different types of RAM - 1333 and 1600. I'm not sure what the difference between the two are, but will they both work properly in my computer? Or does it require a certain type to be recognized? Also, this is DDR3 RAM, if that makes a difference. 

Thank you


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you sure that it's not 1066? The best thing is to go to OWC, enter your Mac in and it'll tell you the RAM type. We need to make sure you pick the correct RAM so that your system runs at the correct speed. It shouldn't hurt to get RAM too fast, as it'll only run at the slower speed of your Mac. But if the RAM is too slow, then it'll force your Mac to run at the slower speed.


----------



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

Yes, I did mean to type 1066. 

I know that the newer Macs use 1066 RAM, so I'm sure I'll be fine with it, if what you say holds true (which it always does!).

Thanks sinclair!


----------

